# So...you guys like pics??



## [email protected]

Heres some of the stiff we have done here at ESI trucks...


----------



## [email protected]

customer ride


----------



## [email protected]

more


----------



## [email protected]

What happens if you dont take care of your meyers E-60??

































Check back often...we got lots of pics for you guys...


----------



## Cat Man 77

I'd love that F-250 even though it is a ford.


----------



## [email protected]

I agree catman...I prefer Mopar myself but thats one bad truck


----------



## smokejmpr

I know it is another Ford but thought you may enjoy this one also.


----------



## [email protected]

We do performance stuff also


----------



## Banksy

Sweet pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## GPS

You guys look to do some nice upgrades. Good pics!!


----------



## [email protected]

GPS;782452 said:


> You guys look to do some nice upgrades. Good pics!!


Thank you....we try!


----------



## BigDave12768

That lifted Dually Ford cant come close to Optimus. Its for sale for 80k. He spent about 250k to build it. Must be nice to be rich

http://www.dwiggsgarage.com/Homepage.php


----------



## JaimeG

More pics of this truck please!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Did we mention we buy in bulk,thus saving you money


----------



## JaimeG

The megacab dually needs some towing mirrors, other than that, its one of the best I've seen.


----------



## [email protected]ks

I agree with ya,but I think the only thing he hauls in it is his woman LOL


----------



## miltonplower

any more pic's ??? love seein them


----------



## [email protected]

hmmm, let me see what I can come up with....we got a few non-plow projects going on right now


----------



## miltonplower

i like the work you guys do and i've seen those salter stands looks great!! i like them alot!o and let's see em


----------



## [email protected]

I posted these in the DOT thread but will throw em up here. We built this truck for the town of Leesburg. When we got it, it was just a cab and frame. We added the dump bed, warning lights a plow and spreader.(didt get any pics with the spreader sorry) We ran everything off of central hydraulics its all plug and play. They called the other day they are so happy with it they will be ordering a few more from us


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Just plug the spreader lines here and ready to go!


----------



## [email protected]

One of our most useful things around here









Heres a project we are working on. Swap loader,with custom bumper,some lighting and other goodies.
Heres what we started with


----------



## [email protected]

Add some ESI fabrication....and you get this









Hand built bumper with plate cut out


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## miltonplower

looks nice btw how much are those swap loaders always wanted one for a truck of mine


----------



## [email protected]

To be honesnt Im not real sure...but they are not cheap I know that much...LOL


----------



## miltonplower

lol i hear that


----------



## exmark

How much do you charge for that led bar thats on top of the red ford?


----------



## smokejmpr

List price on that bar is 953.00 But plowsite members price is $472.50
That is over 50% off list price.


----------



## JaimeG

Is this truck lifted, did that affect the way the plow sat on the ground?



[email protected];782413 said:


> customer ride


----------



## smokejmpr

Yes this truck is lifted. we have a full metal shop. We do custom installs all the time. We have even installed a 11' Henderson plow on a 1942 GMC white 2 1/2 ton military truck. We also have install plows on 4x4 van converstions


----------



## JaimeG

All you have to do is make the truck mount sit lower than usual right?


----------



## 02DURAMAX

BigDave12768;782486 said:


> That lifted Dually Ford cant come close to Optimus. Its for sale for 80k. He spent about 250k to build it. Must be nice to be rich
> 
> http://www.dwiggsgarage.com/Homepage.php


Rich.....LMFAO!!!!

& He has to photoshop teh rims black!!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

smokejmpr;784940 said:


> List price on that bar is 953.00 But plowsite members price is $472.50
> That is over 50% off list price.


Thats a Rip Off!


----------



## ultimate plow

02DURAMAX;785404 said:


> Thats a Rip Off!


I agree. Its a goverment vehicle so they can afford anything. But it looks like code 3's new led technology in it, thats why its prob expensive. code 3 is expensive anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes its code 3 led with a mount that keeps it level when the bed is raised.


----------



## M1N1TRK

02DURAMAX;785403 said:


> Rich.....LMFAO!!!!
> 
> & He has to photoshop teh rims black!!!!LMAO!!!


First off these are 2 completely different trucks. They have different rims all together, different headlights, the tires are different as well, i know these can be changed but honestly how many different styles of things can them make such as projector headlights and the size and lug pattern rims.

if you take a look at this dwiggs persons web site you will see he is a photo shop artist.

he has a picture of a kenworth semi truck on his web site that if you click on says it will be completed soon.

Thats actually a real truck that has been photoshoped to have the colors changed. If you look below the driver door at the crome you will see orange????? but the crome on the sleeper does not reflect anything????? what is that from and when was the last time you came across what looks like an anodized fuel tank that had no chips or anything from the road.

The rest of his cars on that web site just don't fit into the pictures either I dont know they are cool looking but i look at those and question a lot of things on them.


----------



## JaimeG

The orange is from the surrounding trees, I think.


----------



## M1N1TRK

well i was thinking that also but why doesnt it show up on the other crome pieces of the truck right in between the orange parts???????

there is just something funny looking about that truck that just doesnt look right to me for some reason.


----------



## M1N1TRK

OK SO HERE IS THE REAL PICTURE OF THAT BIG KENWORTH ON HIS WEB SITE.

You can see that everything is the same except that he put blue and black color on it instead.

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n232/azstickartist/Nice Trucks/b2f8.jpg

it makes me wonder what else is fake about this guy


----------



## JaimeG

Yeah, you're right, but I'm pretty sure the truck is real, it was for sale a while ago on eBay. And I think I saw a video on YouTube of him driving his lamborghini. Here are more of his pics http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/dwiggs-spotting-t205323.html?t=205323


----------



## [email protected]

The guy has his own web site 
http://www.dwiggsgarage.com/. Those wheels do look chopped to me...as does the KW..


----------



## [email protected]

*hold up*

did someone say 250K to build?


----------



## [email protected]

the black dodge that is


----------



## 02DURAMAX

[email protected];785521 said:


> the black dodge that is


Yes,,Thats what the guy said and now he's selling for 80K!!

LMAO!


----------



## [email protected]

250k???? Thats laughable...I dont see any gold on that thing anywhere


----------



## cat320

well i can think of a few better things to spen 250K on i would of got one of those international cxt's before doing all that to that dodge.


----------



## Dissociative

i think those figures may be a little high, but mabey not. 

also his site says the big truck is under construction......so mabey he bought it and is spending a few years of our salary pimping it up to look like his picture he made...

rich people make me jealous...


----------



## [email protected]

Heres one of the swap loaders we are working on. This is a tree service company,they need a container for wood chips from the chipper. Heres what we came up with
This is what we started-flat truck body
this is another that we are starting thats smaller and will be permanently mounted to give you an idea of where we started


----------



## [email protected]

on the left is a tool box for the long trimmers and stuff they use








gates built.









Every thing was built and fabricated here. This is gonna be a sweet set up when we get finished!
More pics to follow


----------



## [email protected]

Now starting on the smaller one









Jim the welder and Bruce are all over it,lookin good guys


----------



## 7.3 Plower

Now normally I'm not one to stir the pot, but....

You guys talk about how you love Dodge, but then drool over pictures of Fords.

And as far as I'm concerned that "optimus" or whatever it is looks like a piece of crap. 

And that lifted Ford dually looks like **** too. What is up with all the clearance lights jammed on top of the Ford? And what is the point in even lifting a dually?

Waste of two perfectly good trucks as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Inverted99

Good looking fabrication, looks like your shop turns out some quality work. Take care...Jeff


----------



## BigDave12768

02DURAMAX;785403 said:


> Rich.....LMFAO!!!!
> 
> & He has to photoshop teh rims black!!!!LMAO!!!





M1N1TRK;785473 said:


> First off these are 2 completely different trucks. They have different rims all together, different headlights, the tires are different as well, i know these can be changed but honestly how many different styles of things can them make such as projector headlights and the size and lug pattern rims.
> 
> if you take a look at this dwiggs persons web site you will see he is a photo shop artist.
> 
> he has a picture of a kenworth semi truck on his web site that if you click on says it will be completed soon.
> 
> Thats actually a real truck that has been photoshoped to have the colors changed. If you look below the driver door at the crome you will see orange????? but the crome on the sleeper does not reflect anything????? what is that from and when was the last time you came across what looks like an anodized fuel tank that had no chips or anything from the road.
> 
> The rest of his cars on that web site just don't fit into the pictures either I dont know they are cool looking but i look at those and question a lot of things on them.





[email protected];785520 said:


> did someone say 250K to build?


If you want to spend a couple hours on DTR you can see that truck being built as he posted updates over and over. Just click on his name and go through his posts. There is even a link to him being on some exotic car speed show. At one point he was making a set of stacks for it but couldnt get anyone to paint/powdercoatt hem the way he wanted them. The Alco's were powder coated black and he sold them and bought new rims. Look at the grill!!!! he had it custom made with his name in it. The Website is incomplete. You would have to spend time on DTR. As for the Kenworth yeah its photoshopped on his site. But thats only becuase he does that to see how things would look. And yeah he spent 250k building it. I have a feeling he doesnt sit home watching the weather and praying for snow.


----------



## Dissociative

sounds like we found bid daves boyfriend...lol


if he is claiming he spent 250,000 on building that truck and ANYONE believes it they are a fool. 

if he's that rich, he's also probably smart enough to watch cost. 

i challenge ANYONE to give me a "ballpark" list of things that equal 250k on that turd....you can build something like that for a hell of a lot less than 250k...


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

You've got a lot of sweet Ford trucks there! If only you were closer!


----------



## kegz_lawn

Man, thats some sweet lookin work/ stuff


----------



## BigDave12768

Dissociative;789499 said:


> sounds like we found bid daves boyfriend...lol
> 
> if he is claiming he spent 250,000 on building that truck and ANYONE believes it they are a fool.
> 
> if he's that rich, he's also probably smart enough to watch cost.
> 
> i challenge ANYONE to give me a "ballpark" list of things that equal 250k on that turd....you can build something like that for a hell of a lot less than 250k...


Well he is more into it for like 300k from what he states on DTR. Keep in mind that truck is wrapped in 3M I think he spent 10g just on that. He was having parts custom made, The website lagged behind on just how much he did to it. Some people just have money to burn. And if you got into every last part of that truck it could probably be built for 200k He just changed things so many times. The motor alone is 30k with that he did to it and then a tranny. I think the truck dyno at 800hp at least. And is backed by 10k tranny. then you have to build a drive train to handle it. He replaced every thing. I know it sounds hard to believe but if you followed it on DTR you would see all the changes.


----------



## Dissociative

so....it cost 30,000 to get a dodge to 800hp??.........really?......really..really?....makes a 6.0 look cheap to build huh?...

i duuno....i don't buy it...thread or not...no way


----------



## 01CTD2500

30k into a motor? I can see that but it better make more then 800 horse... 10k in the tranny? No.


----------



## Cat Man 77

ok that red ford is a f-450 right? if so how much salt do they load it with b4 it is over weight? and since it is a town truck it seems to me like they r breaking their own laws then and showing other local guys it's ok to be over weight


----------



## sjosephlawncare

Cat Man 77;791007 said:


> ok that red ford is a f-450 right? if so how much salt do they load it with b4 it is over weight? and since it is a town truck it seems to me like they r breaking their own laws then and showing other local guys it's ok to be over weight


yep, says F-450 right on the side. And that little dump bed can't hold only more than two tons, unless they put taller sides on it.


----------



## AndyTblc

Tested out the 4wd here before winter started, had to make sure it still worked


----------



## cat320

[email protected];786473 said:


> Now starting on the smaller one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim the welder and Bruce are all over it,lookin good guys


so what does the finished boxes look like all painted up ?


----------



## cretebaby

sjosephlawncare;791032 said:


> yep, says F-450 right on the side. And that little dump bed can't hold only more than two tons, unless they put taller sides on it.


No sides and heaped it would have more then 2 tons.


----------



## [email protected]

cat320;791347 said:


> so what does the finished boxes look like all painted up ?


Bruce is painting them up even as we speak. On the 450 we shall see what they do...probably break the law like you guys said. They are getting ready to order 2 more just like that one.
I need to go get some pics of some new spreader stands Jim made on saturday for the park service....very nice/


----------



## [email protected]

Heres one of the arbor bodies painted up...almost ready to go...we gotta do some suspension work yet...this thing is HEAVY. On this truck we moved the rear axle back, added the tool box and the lift system


----------



## [email protected]

Our new toy for plowing the parking lot here at the shop


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Wow, this stuff is so cool!


----------



## creativedesigns

Droool !!! Im lovin them big tire & rim wheels on those trucks! :bluebounc


----------



## [email protected]

Western wideout









Got this in yesterday








Meyers 9.6 super V2









Our new toy loaded up...off to landscapers trade show


----------



## [email protected]

We put a nice snow ex spreader in the kubota..this should be a sweet set up this winter


----------



## 2005_Sierra

that kubota is a good set-up all it needs in my opinion to be a great set up is a cab


----------



## [email protected]

I agree with ya on that...we are gonna fab something up for it...Kubota is mighty proud of the kit they sell


----------



## 2COR517

Looks like that Kubota will pull some easy wheelies when that spreader is full.


----------



## 2005_Sierra

after looking at the pictures closer it appears that the bolts that are holding the angle cylinders are touching the deck of the trailer. is that just because the machine is strapped onto the trailer or is it really that low?


----------



## [email protected]

We got it strapped down real tight,thats why they are touching


----------



## [email protected]

Some westerns we installed for a dealership...


----------



## [email protected]

Getting a custom spreader stand together...


----------



## elmo1537

M1N1TRK;785473 said:


> First off these are 2 completely different trucks. They have different rims all together, different headlights, the tires are different as well, i know these can be changed but honestly how many different styles of things can them make such as projector headlights and the size and lug pattern rims.
> 
> if you take a look at this dwiggs persons web site you will see he is a photo shop artist.
> 
> he has a picture of a kenworth semi truck on his web site that if you click on says it will be completed soon.
> 
> Thats actually a real truck that has been photoshoped to have the colors changed. If you look below the driver door at the crome you will see orange????? but the crome on the sleeper does not reflect anything????? what is that from and when was the last time you came across what looks like an anodized fuel tank that had no chips or anything from the road.
> 
> The rest of his cars on that web site just don't fit into the pictures either I dont know they are cool looking but i look at those and question a lot of things on them.


I dont want to piss in anyones cheerios but here we go. I can not say that all of the vehicles on his website are actually real but I can say I have seen the dodge, hummer, and the tractor trailer in a car show. so they are at least real. The tractor trailer arrived at the show on a covered flatbed so I am assuming it doesnt see a whole lot of road time.


----------



## sjosephlawncare

damn that kubota is going to be cold, but I'd still pimp it.


----------



## joef450snowplow

sweet f250 thats the same kind of setup i want but a f350


----------



## [email protected]

Some pics we took yesterday western plows on 09 Chevy's


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## sjosephlawncare

why are gmc's always so much better looking the chevy's? That last line-up just proves it. Ever generation gmc is way better looking than the chevy.


----------



## rusty_keg_3

Bump, i want to see some more pics when u get a chance...


----------



## [email protected]

Sure man....gotta get the camera out lol...Im checking on the stickers for ya on your spreader


----------



## rusty_keg_3

ok, thanks... Also, how much is a controller, Kalida (local company) wanted $600...


----------



## F350plowing

[email protected];795338 said:


> We put a nice snow ex spreader in the kubota..this should be a sweet set up this winter


where did you find that spreader? i cant seem to find one.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

F350plowing;856717 said:


> where did you find that spreader? i cant seem to find one.


Saw one in this months Northern Tool Catalog.


----------



## [email protected]

F350plowing;856717 said:


> where did you find that spreader? i cant seem to find one.


here is a link to the snowex's website

http://www.trynexfactory.com/snowex_sp-3000-vee-pro.htm

let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## cubplower

I love that F250 customer ride! I would also love one of those kubota set-ups!!


----------



## apik1

Great pics!


----------



## GMC Driver

sjosephlawncare;797970 said:


> why are gmc's always so much better looking the chevy's?




ESI - nice pics!

I hear you ship to Canada? May know of a few V-XTs that made it over here.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, looking forward to more pictures.


----------

